# What are hobbies of EMTs and Paramedics?



## NUPIEMT (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi group! I am doing an study for a class and am trying to see of Medics and EMT have any common hobbies.  Just type honest hobbies that you have.  Anything from drinking PBR to sky diving!  You can do a list, or write a little paragraph- whatever you like! I will post my final results in case you're interested! Thanks for our help!!


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Nov 8, 2014)

I consider it a hobby, though I utilize my skills during it. Search & Rescue, to include Technical Rescue. Its challenging, it requires teamwork and communication, and its fun. Gets me outside and gets me that edge.

Used to be big on computers when I had the time/wasn't so busy with school.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Nov 8, 2014)

Turning tricks.


----------



## vcuemt (Nov 8, 2014)

Scuba diving


----------



## cprted (Nov 8, 2014)

Skiing and snowshoeing.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 8, 2014)

Running.


----------



## NUPIEMT (Nov 8, 2014)

Grimes said:


> I consider it a hobby, though I utilize my skills during it. Search & Rescue, to include Technical Rescue. Its challenging, it requires teamwork and communication, and its fun. Gets me outside and gets me that edge.
> 
> Used to be big on computers when I had the time/wasn't so busy with school.


Awesome!  I never considered that . . .


----------



## NUPIEMT (Nov 8, 2014)

cprted said:


> Skiing and snowshoeing.


Forgive, but what is snowshoeing?


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Nov 8, 2014)

Most people I know in EMS are into Search and Rescue, Scuba Diving and spending time at the shooting range.


----------



## Tunamate (Nov 8, 2014)

Surfing 
Paragliding
Skydiving
Scuba diving
Sailing
Golf


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 8, 2014)

Snowboarding, Wakboarding, Fitness, SCUBA, Automotive and Travel.


----------



## NUPIEMT (Nov 8, 2014)

joshrunkle35 said:


> Most people I know in EMS are into Search and Rescue, Scuba Diving and spending time at the shooting range.


Shooting range huh?  Who woulda thought!


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Nov 8, 2014)

NUPIEMT said:


> Shooting range huh?  Who woulda thought!



Are you joking, because everyone you work with does the same, or are you genuinely surprised?


----------



## NUPIEMT (Nov 8, 2014)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Snowboarding, Wakboarding, Fitness, SCUBA, Automotive and Travel.


Travel! Nice!!


----------



## NUPIEMT (Nov 8, 2014)

joshrunkle35 said:


> Are you joking, because everyone you work with does the same, or are you genuinely surprised?


Genuinely!  I wouldn't have thought that.  Thanks for the input!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 8, 2014)

Dirt bike riding. 

Hobbies vary greatly by area. Since I am located in the desert dirt bike riding, shooting, hiking, and off-roading seem to be very popular among the guys and gals at my company.


----------



## NUPIEMT (Nov 8, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Dirt bike riding.
> 
> Hobbies vary greatly by area. Since I am located in the desert dirt bike riding, shooting, hiking, and off-roading seem to be very popular among the guys and gals at my company.


That's a good point Desert EMT!  Maybe we know the same people.  I use to work at Desert Ambulance, AMR (Desert Cities) and Morongo Basin Ambulance!  You??


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Nov 8, 2014)

NUPIEMT said:


> Genuinely!  I wouldn't have thought that.  Thanks for the input!



Well, I do live in Ohio


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Nov 8, 2014)

Surfing, snowboarding, fly fishing, guitar


----------



## NUPIEMT (Nov 8, 2014)

joshrunkle35 said:


> Well, I do live in Ohio


That's another good point.  This might get interesting considering to geodemographics!


----------



## drl (Nov 8, 2014)

NUPIEMT said:


> Shooting range huh?  Who woulda thought!



Many of my coworkers go shooting on their days off; it's a very common hobby even in California.

Personally I enjoy swimming, hiking, and messing with computers/smartphones/pretty much any tech.


----------



## cprted (Nov 8, 2014)

NUPIEMT said:


> Forgive, but what is snowshoeing?


Its like hiking, but in the winter while wearing snowshoes.


----------



## NUPIEMT (Nov 8, 2014)

cprted said:


> Its like hiking, but in the winter while wearing snowshoes.


Looks beautiful and fun!!


----------



## harold1981 (Nov 8, 2014)

travel, and I am also a big fan of civil aviation.


----------



## NUPIEMT (Nov 8, 2014)

drl said:


> Many of my coworkers go shooting on their days off; it's a very common hobby even in California.
> 
> Personally I enjoy swimming, hiking, and messing with computers/smartphones/pretty much any tech.


I see!  That pic plus Bay area reminds me of my Pro-Transport days!!  Thanks for the input!


----------



## JohnJ (Nov 8, 2014)

Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu and Muay Thai are my two hobbies.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 8, 2014)

NUPIEMT said:


> That's a good point Desert EMT!  Maybe we know the same people.  I use to work at Desert Ambulance, AMR (Desert Cities) and Morongo Basin Ambulance!  You??


You will find a handful of people on the forum who work for those companies


----------



## gonefishing (Nov 8, 2014)

Camping, offroading, guns, rat rods, model railroading, studying history.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 8, 2014)

Photography, working on vehicles, hiking.
Also guns. 
I used ti race motorcycles and I'd do it again in a heartbeat if I got another sport bike


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Nov 8, 2014)

Does watching TV count? I also smoke a pipe on the porch when the weather is right.


----------



## cruiseforever (Nov 8, 2014)

Bass Fishing


----------



## drl (Nov 8, 2014)

NUPIEMT said:


> I see!  That pic plus Bay area reminds me of my Pro-Transport days!!  Thanks for the input!



Not quite, I'm at another Bay Area IFT company


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 8, 2014)

Jack Daniels and the caber toss.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 8, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Jack Daniels and the caber toss.


I would like to second the whiskey hobby, though not necessarily Jack.


----------



## Angel (Nov 8, 2014)

Tv and wine. 
Trying to get more active though. Muay Thai was my absolute fav I gotta find time to go back.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 8, 2014)

I forgot beer. I love beer


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 8, 2014)

Oh. Year. Beer too.


----------



## Airlinepilotmedic (Nov 8, 2014)

NUPIEMT said:


> I see!  That pic plus Bay area reminds me of my Pro-Transport days!!  Thanks for the input!



Devil Dog!  Nice suit!


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Nov 9, 2014)

Beer.


----------



## redundantbassist (Nov 9, 2014)

Bass guitar, hunting, fishing, shooting


----------



## TimRaven (Nov 9, 2014)

Competition shooting (USPSA/IDPA), hiking, backpacking.
And taking CE courses (if that counts a hobby )


----------



## Tigger (Nov 9, 2014)

Well it's ski season now, which means I will do nothing but ski, work, and enjoy delicious beer at a variety of locales.


----------



## usalsfyre (Nov 9, 2014)

TimRaven said:


> Competition shooting (USPSA/IDPA), hiking, backpacking.
> And taking CE courses (if that counts a hobby )


What division? I shot USPSA for 10 years before work and kids put a halt to it. My brother ended up as a pro 3gunner. 

Hobbies now are fishing, horses, and running the kids around. One day I'll get back into hunting and shooting, and I'm trying my hand at some woodworking and carpentry too.


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Nov 10, 2014)

TimRaven said:


> And taking CE courses (if that counts a hobby )



I'd say it does, for me too, at least. It's one thing to take the amount required. Another to take a couple extra to be in the safe zone for CE requirements, or take a few extra because the topics might be interesting. A whole different thing to take as many classes as you can afford. I'm in the latter category.


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 10, 2014)

joshrunkle35 said:


> I'd say it does, for me too, at least. It's one thing to take the amount required. Another to take a couple extra to be in the safe zone for CE requirements, or take a few extra because the topics might be interesting. A whole different thing to take as many classes as you can afford. I'm in the latter category.


I'm in the latter as well. Which is nice that my hospital and company provide a lot of free options lol


----------



## NightShiftMedic (Nov 10, 2014)

Riding and maintaining my old motorcycle ('75 BMW), rock climbing, Aikido, hiking, and brewing beer.  All except rock climbing are on hold until I finish up here in the desert.  I can't wait to be able to get back to them.


----------



## RedAirplane (Nov 11, 2014)

Aviation
Martial Arts
EMS  [Still at a hobby/interest stage for me]
Creative problem solving
Blackjack (I should go easy on this)
Cooking desserts (Again, need to go easy here)
Travel
Spanish Language / Modern Latin American History/Culture


----------



## johnrsemt (Nov 11, 2014)

Shooting,  exploring old ghost town areas, and the western US.  Model Railroading


----------



## NUPIEMT (Nov 12, 2014)

Airlinepilotmedic said:


> Devil Dog!  Nice suit!


Thanks!  Ooh-Rah!


----------



## rapple (Nov 12, 2014)

Seems like a lot of the EMS guys are into out doors stuff and being fit, healthy mind and body! I'm into martial arts - Kung fu, Karate, and Brazilian Jujitsu, Racing/driving Just about anything Automotive, Photography.


----------



## NUPIEMT (Nov 12, 2014)

NightShiftMedic said:


> Riding and maintaining my old motorcycle ('75 BMW), rock climbing, Aikido, hiking, and brewing beer.  All except rock climbing are on hold until I finish up here in the desert.  I can't wait to be able to get back to them.


Awesome!  I climb as well!  What do you means by "desert?"  We talking Joshua Tree area by chance??


----------



## CentralCalEMT (Nov 12, 2014)

I enjoy camping, hiking, hunting, fishing, and basically anything outdoors. Being in the beauty and tranquility nature is a great way to balance the stress of the job.


----------



## medichopeful (Nov 13, 2014)

Photography, hiking, video games, occasionally studying outside work.  Photography has been what I've been doing the most of recently!


----------



## Fire51 (Nov 13, 2014)

I love fishing. I like four wheeling or just being up in the mountains, I really want to start getting into dirt bike riding, I also like camping. So I pretty much love just being outdoors in the woods/mountains, or just fishing some where.


----------



## NightShiftMedic (Nov 13, 2014)

NUPIEMT said:


> Awesome!  I climb as well!  What do you means by "desert?"  We talking Joshua Tree area by chance??


No, I live in Saudi Arabia right now.  That kind of desert.  No place for Aikido as far as I've been able to find.  We have an indoor rock wall on my compound that's not bad, but it's run by the school and they're not keen on us using it.  My motorcycle is at my parents house in Massachusetts.  The brewing beer part just doesn't happen here either, alcohol is illegal in this country


----------



## AzValley (Nov 14, 2014)

Rock Climbing
Canyoneering


----------



## tonkseyboy (Nov 15, 2014)

Camping,Travel,Shooting,Hunting....


----------



## TimRaven (Nov 15, 2014)

usalsfyre said:


> What division? I shot USPSA for 10 years before work and kids put a halt to it. My brother ended up as a pro 3gunner.
> 
> Hobbies now are fishing, horses, and running the kids around. One day I'll get back into hunting and shooting, and I'm trying my hand at some woodworking and carpentry too.



I only shoot production at the moment. But might expend in the future when I have resources.


----------



## Anjel (Nov 15, 2014)

teedubbyaw said:


> Turning tricks.



Ditto



NUPIEMT said:


> Shooting range huh?  Who woulda thought!





TransportJockey said:


> I forgot beer. I love beer



And yes to my new shooting hobby and drinking. Not together.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 15, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Ditto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh come on and live a little.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 16, 2014)

Drums, building with LEGO bricks, continuing education, etc.


----------



## titmouse (Nov 16, 2014)

Mountain biking and road cycling


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 17, 2014)

Snowmobiling and drinking beer.


----------



## CritterNurse (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm involved with the SCA so I'm learning fencing, archery, and medieval dance. I like to sew, knit, and embroider. I also adopt from and volunteer with Mainely Rat Rescue.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 22, 2014)

Parachuting...although it's less a Hobbie and more a required training event in my Army Reserve unit, but then again I specifically choose to commute 2 hours down to San Diego every month for drill to stay in an Airborne unit vs the "leg" company 30 min away lol


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 22, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> Parachuting...although it's less a Hobbie and more a required training event in my Army Reserve unit, but then again I specifically choose to commute 2 hours down to San Diego every month for drill to stay in an Airborne unit vs the "leg" company 30 min away lol


I would love to try to jump out a perfectly good airplane


----------



## Rotor Talker (Nov 25, 2014)

Shooting: Rifle, Pistol and sub-machine gun, not necessarily in that order, also NRA Pistol Instruction.


----------



## lifeway (Nov 25, 2014)

Love hiking, caving, kayaking, canoeing, volunteering with SAR. Hanging out with other EMTs/Medics, firefighters, fellow SAR personnel.


----------



## SunshineCamo (Nov 27, 2014)

I do competitive pistol shooting, try to run and exercise when I can. I try to read while I'm at work instead of just ****ing around on my phone or sleeping (not that there's anything wrong with those activities every once in awhile).


----------



## JJR512 (Nov 29, 2014)

I like to collect stuff. Probably my main collection is playing cards. I have both modern rare decks as well as decks over a hundred years old. I also collect knives and flashlights.

Another thing I do is make things with paracord, such as the bracelets.

I also like to play GTA V, watch stuff on Netflix, and read.


----------



## Backblast (Jan 1, 2015)

Backpacking.


----------



## Jayy (Jan 2, 2015)

Triathlons, reading, music.


----------



## wanderingmedic (Jan 2, 2015)

Backpacking, reading, fishing.


----------



## Giant81 (Jan 3, 2015)

I'm a volunteer so EMT is my hobby along with

Vol firefighter
Reloading
Shooting
Hunting
Motorcycles
Video games
Working out
Home brewing mead
Woodworking
Part-time farming


I'm a full-time network engineer so I'm also big into computers


----------



## Leatherpuke (Jan 3, 2015)

Fishing, hunting, shooting, rebuilding old guns, building new scary assault rifles, camping, the gym, prepping for the zombie apocalypse, and generally spending time with my kids doing all of the above things.


----------



## Leatherpuke (Jan 3, 2015)

woops, double tap


----------



## TattooedNay (Jan 5, 2015)

Hobbies? You mean to tell me there is more to life than studying?!


----------



## Calico (Jan 5, 2015)

I learn languages.  I assimilate them.  Presently at 14 and counting.  No, not particularly fluent; give me a minute to look through a dictionary and reply, but I can get through a conversation.



Spoiler



ASL
Anishinaabemowin (local Ojibwe dialect)
Astapori Valyrian
Dothraki
French
German
Greek (starting)
Hebrew
High Valyrian
Italian
Latin
Na'vi
Russian
Swahili
Zulu


----------



## MkVity (Jan 9, 2015)

Walking, Forrest treks, SCUBA, Offroading, Music Festivals and Concerts, Cooking and Beers with friends(think this can be classed as a hobby)


----------

